# Where to get a derailleur hanger for Look 565?



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like to have a spare derailleur hanger for my 2006 model 565. I've looked on derailleurhangers.com and found one listed for "various Look models" which appears similar to what's on the frame (pic shows it to be black, the one on the frame is silver), but it seems like somewhere out there, a hanger that is guaranteed specific for the 565 should be available (who makes/made 'em for Look?).


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Whereabouts are you? Fisheroutdoor are the distributors in the UK and they have hangers. Bought one about 2 weeks ago from Swim bike Run in the UK specific for a 585.


----------



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in the states (North Carolina). Might give your source a try. Thanks.


----------

